# Evo quad led!



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

These things are insane! It's almost too much! I have a 36x18x36 exo terra and I have the 36" evo quad with 44 3W leds. The whole reason I got it was because I was running the reptisun uvb led and my bromeliads lost all their color. Do you guys think running a fogger or something would dilute the light a little in the tank? If not any suggestions to bring down the intensity a little?


----------



## Sammie (Oct 12, 2009)

Maybe place some mesh between the tank and the lights?
Like shade cloth in a greenhouse.


----------



## SMenigoz (Feb 17, 2004)

Or raise the hood up away from the tank top...


----------



## S2G (Jul 5, 2016)

Dimmer? I haven't messed with an evo, but my other lights have custom slots where you can do your own thing including dimming.


----------



## JPP (Mar 25, 2015)

Put wax paper or a piece of light diffuser panel on top of your tank, beneath your light fixture.


----------



## Pumilo (Sep 4, 2010)

We used to change light bulbs out on a regular basis for my coral farming tanks. When you change out bulbs in a coral reef tank, the new, fresh bulbs, are much more intense than the year old bulbs. Many corals are quite sensitive to this, and it can bleach them through overillumination. The trick in the hobby is to slip in a layer of fiberglass screen mesh over the tank for a week or two. It's cheap, and readily accessible. If one layer is not enough, it can be doubled and it blocks more light. Fiberglass screen mesh is a standard dimming tool for all serious reef keepers.

As a side note, some corals are so sensitive to sudden over-illumination, that a simple water change, in a tank that is past time to change it, can kill corals simply by clearing particles and dissolved substances. This allows more light penetration, quite suddenly. Many reef keepers learn the hard way, changing your water, and your light bulb, in the same week, can crash a tank, killing everything in it. Once your photosynthetic animals start dropping, the waste levels in the aquarium can spiral out of control. Sensitive shrimps, starfish, and clams start dying, and it just keeps going.

Sammie has what may be the highest quality option. Shade cloth, for a greenhouse, is available in percentage of sunlight blocked. You can get a 10% cloth, which blocks 10% of the light. The higher the number, the dimmer your viv/greenhouse will be.
The drawback to this method is trying to talk somebody into cutting into a huge, massive shade cloth, sized to cover a greenhouse, to get a tiny piece out of it. You may not be able to find such a small piece.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

I think I have that light over my 36x18x36 and it does great. Mine came with 2 cooling fans. It has lenses over each LED emitter to direct the light down into the tank. Is that the same one? The plants at the top of my tank are not burning and it still gets light all the way down to the bottom. I would try it for a while and see if you get any bleaching in your plants. I hate paying for electricity only to shade it back out manually. It might be ok as it is. Give it a shot.

Mark


----------



## nick65 (Mar 7, 2005)

would anybody know how to get hold of evo quad in europe?
is there an offcial website fot the manufacturer?
thanks nick


----------



## Spuddy (Jun 26, 2017)

nick65 said:


> would anybody know how to get hold of evo quad in europe?
> is there an offcial website fot the manufacturer?
> thanks nick



Its really hard, if you let me know please pass on the info to me.

Im currently awaiting delivery of an Evo18 from eBay UK - item is arriving from Dublin.


----------



## nick65 (Mar 7, 2005)

hi Spuddy,
it is indeed .. and weird..
i read about these lights on and off in several sites and found them for sale in the States (sometimes even with no delivery to UK allowed) and or Ireland.. however the range on offer is never complete nor are the info available on some online sellers ..i would really like to have access to the specs of their range (most manufacturers show their full range at their website) in order to make my mind up about what to buy.. 
i tried with beamswork/odyssea/green elements/ evo / evo quad but so far have not found a website ..
anybody can help?
nick


----------



## nyskiffie (Mar 6, 2016)

If you find out post it here... I'm in the US and I struggled so hard to find a 36" quad LED model I ended up going with a completely different lighting system.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

Ebay seems to have them all the time. Here is a link for those that live in the US.

SE Quad 36" Timer 6500K LED Aquarium Light Freshwater Plant 56x 3W 90 cm | eBay

Mark


----------



## nick65 (Mar 7, 2005)

hi Spuddy,
if you see any details about manufacturer, website on your purchase from Ireland.. please let us know!
thanks Nick


----------



## mac2284 (May 30, 2015)

Just received mine in today, i bought from topdogsellerson ebay. Now i noticed my unit looks different then the pictures advertised. Is it supposed to have a white plastic guard covering the lenses? am i supposed to remove it somehow? i dont seem to be getting that much light penetration on my 36x18x36.


----------



## mac2284 (May 30, 2015)

please disregard. i am dumb and didnt realise that the glass had a protective white sticker covering it that needed to be peeled.


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

mac2284 said:


> please disregard. i am dumb and didnt realise that the glass had a protective white sticker covering it that needed to be peeled.


Thanks for sharing that rather than sweeping it under the rug. I guarantee you are not the only person that has had that thought.

Mark


----------



## SirRobby (Aug 28, 2017)

Wish i could've found an Evo Quad @ 18"... ended up buying two Evo 18's for my 18x18x24. Coming from saltwater more like > not enough  Always ways to make things dimmer... no exactly easy to get more light without damaging the LED's


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

Didn’t know the post blew up so much. The light just took some getting use to, considering I went from 40W to 132W. My plants are doing great under this light, I even ordered a 14” version for the back of the tank( would have got another 36” but I need uvb and heat for my gecko.) These eco quads are great and cheap, found both of mine on eBay.


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

I'm looking to get a snake eyes evo quad 24" for a 24x18x36 exo that I just got. I was going to get a finnex 24/7 as well, but do you think that the evo quad would be enough for the whole tank? I have a finnex and a simple 3w beamswork (dual not quad) on my 18x18x24, and both lights work great, but how much bigger is the quad than the duo, and is it substantial enough to adequately light the whole tank? I was thinking of putting the finnex in the back so that it could really get the upper background plants, and having the evo quad in front so that those snake eyes lenses could really penetrate where they're needed. Any thoughts or suggestions?


----------



## Encyclia (Aug 23, 2013)

It lights my 36x18x36 just fine. Baby tears are growing well and flat at the bottom of the tank. I can't imagine you needing anymore light than a Snakeyes Quad will give you. If you did need more light, though, there should be enough space to get another thin fixture in behind or in front of the Quad SE.

Mark


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

It’s definitley enough to light your whole tank. But my light is only sitting on the front portion on the tank because of the other lights my tank requires. If you center it on the tank than it should look great. If you need to see how an evoquad looks on a 36x18x36 check out my YouTube, https://youtu.be/gp-fhw15jVA


----------



## jarteta97 (Jun 13, 2014)

Wow, you're right, the fixture really does light up the whole tank. Either way, I already took the plunge to get the finnex as well, but I may like to have the finnex squeezed in there just to get that day/night cycling. I really love the morning, evening, and night settings on my 18x18x24, when I have the beamswork off. Luckily I had a $50 gift card on my amazon account I had forgotten about, so the plunge wasn't too deep. Thanks for the help Encyclia and Austin.


----------



## mac2284 (May 30, 2015)

I have already purchased another 24 inch model of the se quad leds for my 36 tall 24 wide exo terra. These things are beasts and I now am contemplating switching out all my jungle dawns for these bad boys. Now I'm trying to figure out what I should light my 18 inch high exos with. I'm supposing the evo quad variants instead of the se. Anywhooo.... My only minor gripe is that the fans are pretty loud but necessary. So many wires behind my racks, enough to give anyone with ocd a heart attack. I've got some serious cable management to do here pretty soon. 

If you have an exo terra, these led fixtures are the way to go. No question about it. 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


----------



## Austindg13 (Aug 31, 2017)

mac2284 said:


> I have already purchased another 24 inch model of the se quad leds for my 36 tall 24 wide exo terra. These things are beasts and I now am contemplating switching out all my jungle dawns for these bad boys. Now I'm trying to figure out what I should light my 18 inch high exos with. I'm supposing the evo quad variants instead of the se. Anywhooo.... My only minor gripe is that the fans are pretty loud but necessary. So many wires behind my racks, enough to give anyone with ocd a heart attack. I've got some serious cable management to do here pretty soon.
> 
> If you have an exo terra, these led fixtures are the way to go. No question about it.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk




Definitley man, and they are so cheap price wise for what you get! I bought some fans off of amazon that were cheaper and super quiet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

